# eagle creek 7/24- 7/25



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

went out last night in search of the big cats...well the cats didnt hit well (one small channel around 4 #)but my buddie John caught a 47" 34# spoon bill...man what a neet looking fish with a mouth the size of a basket ball pic's are coming


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

They are awesome looking fish!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

coool john I would like to see a spoonbill up close sometime.daryl


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

Too bad the big cats weren't biting for you but the spoonbill sounds awesome! Can't wait to see the pics...

Todd


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hooked and landed a spoonbill below the Deer Creek spillway. I was out fishing with a buddy for saugeye and was using a double rig with little #6 hooks. I snagged the beast in the belly and the side. Took me 20 minutes to land it and it was every bit of 40 lbs. Didn't get a measurement but did get pictures. Cool fish, but very primitive. 

They had one in the tank at BPS- haven't been there in a while to see if it is still there but I can't imagine the thing living very long in there- no plankton to eat. Don't know what they can do with him. Neat looking fish though.

UFM82

Never caught one in the river.


----------



## Gary (Apr 14, 2004)

I fished from the bank near Manchester from about 10:30 Saturday night until around 8:30 Sunday morning and caught one little flathead around 5 pounds at about 5:00 and then two gar at about 6:00 and maybe 6:30. Then I hopped onto a big sweet pontoon boat with my cousin's husband (James) when he offered to take me out. We hit a 58' hole and soon had a small channel and a small blue on the boat. We gave it another try and soon caught a flathead about 6 1/2 pounds followed by another that could have been his brother at about 6 pounds. After moving a couple more times we didn't manage to put any more fish in the boat, but man the weather was awesome. So all in all it was an enjoyable night and day trip. James and his buddies had caught six small cats (a couple flatheads and four channles, I think) during the night. At least there are a few small ones biting at the Big O. I hope the bigger ones start biting again this weekend. I know a lot of you guys will be coming a long way to fish for them. Best of luck fellas!!

--Gary


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

big cats are still uner the rocks i think i look for them to be feeding good about aug 16 or so last 4 weeks all small stuf


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

there were so many shad in the water (small 1" or so) i cant blelive anything was biting
the water was clear 
i know paddle fish are plankton eaters but my buddie caught this one on a gold fish and hooked it in the mouth (sucked it in i guess)


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

That is one heck of a big fish. Did it actually bite or was it snagged? I have heard of people catching them once in a while at Deer Creek spillway but have never seen one. Dont they have a snagging season for them in some parts of the river?


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

was still there last week. Looks a little rough.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Ken G. caught one last year in a throw net. It was about 10 " long..  Sorat like all the cats the Ohio River guys are catchin this year  My neighbor snaggs spoonbills in Kentucky every year ( Legal) and has gotten them up to 75 pounds  They are indeed a neat lookin fish. Are ya getting ready for the Eagle Creek outing bigjohn513........  CATKING


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

yea we had to prefish it before cl got a chance
it was a great fish and the pictures will be there this weekend at the outing and on here if someone has a good scanner


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..just a fish update..caught a channel on boilie this morning.. the water have finally comes up to a more managable level..looks great here!!.


----------

